# What´s on your Bucket List



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok so what is on your bucket list. You know, the list of things you want to do before you kick the bucket. We have been going through some of our which included learn to snow ski, do a sky dive, and the one we completed today attend the Tomatina (tomoto fight in Valencia) Plus there are some that we cant post as they were pretty private   So come on get your thinking caps on and let the world know whats on your bucket list


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OK....just a quick question on this for the "bucket list" rules :

a) How many are you supposed to have on your list?

b) I assume it's not just an unachievable wish list - but something you should actually be able to do, right?

Rules out of the way....thinking caps on guys!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Either my bucket list has been simple or I've been lucky, cos I've done most things that I've wanted to..... I'll have to think of some new ones lol!!!! The one thing I can put in my bucket is that I wanna come back and do it all again!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> OK....just a quick question on this for the "bucket list" rules :
> 
> a) How many are you supposed to have on your list?
> 
> ...


How many on your list? Not sure, maybe 10 things you want to do before you die, and yes they have got to be achievable, but unusal or special to you. 
So eating three shredded wheat is just too easy, but to stand on the top of the south rim of the Grand Canyon and watch the sunset or even go to a nudist beach are acheivable. Ok over to you


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Overland to India on the bikes.:clap2:

Iran & northern Pakistan could be a bit tricky at the mo' though



Doggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

jojo said:


> Either my bucket list has been simple or I've been lucky, cos I've done most things that I've wanted to..... I'll have to think of some new ones lol!!!! The one thing I can put in my bucket is that I wanna come back and do it all again!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Excellent answer, you are very lucky. I bet there are not that many people who could honestly say that


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Overland to India on the bikes.:clap2:
> 
> Iran & northern Pakistan could be a bit tricky at the mo' though
> 
> ...


Thats a good one. Dam my list could end up getting longer and longer.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Bugs did a parashoot jump someyears ago it was great, i would love to do a bungee but off some big like that bridge in s/africa. The other thing i wuold like to do is go deep under water in one of the subs and see some things that live down there that you could never see unless you went down there. Paul.i.o.w


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Hi Bugs did a parashoot jump someyears ago it was great, i would love to do a bungee but off some big like that bridge in s/africa. The other thing i wuold like to do is go deep under water in one of the subs and see some things that live down there that you could never see unless you went down there. Paul.i.o.w


They are pretty cool things to want to do. I used to scuba but lost my confidence after an accident and now just feel claustrophobic if I put a mask on, so that is one that I keep thinking about putting on my list. 
Actually talking about the list, as it is everyone’s own list perhaps it should not have a limit. After all if your 98 years old your probably not going to have such a long list as a say 28 year old.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Cor blimey Bugs!!! I'm gonna have to dig real deep on this one! There are quite a few things I want to do, mainly travelling things but whether they will be acheivable I don't know???? Will get back to you on this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Chica said:


> Cor blimey Bugs!!! I'm gonna have to dig real deep on this one! There are quite a few things I want to do, mainly travelling things but whether they will be acheivable I don't know???? Will get back to you on this.


It does make you think. There are loads of pretty standard things like a hot air ballon ride, get a tattoo and swim with dolphins, but how about things like share a tender kiss/ make love in the rain or talk to everyone you have loved in your life. 
Some are easy and some are a little more difficult


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

BUGS said:


> Ok so what is on your bucket list. You know, the list of things you want to do before you kick the bucket. We have been going through some of our which included learn to snow ski, do a sky dive, and the one we completed today attend the Tomatina (tomoto fight in Valencia) Plus there are some that we cant post as they were pretty private   So come on get your thinking caps on and let the world know whats on your bucket list


Hi all,

Just before I start my bucket list I strongly recommend the movie "The bucket list". I think Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman are on it. Great movie!

But yeah, I have done a lot of my bucket list but as I cross some to do's off I always add some new ones. I have lived in 3 countries incl Spain (and looking for a move again!), done skydiving, seen Formula1, been to Brazilian carnival parade, visited the Great Wall in China, worked for big and small companies, participated on non-profit organizations for starving kids, dated my university professor (ooops, got the wrong list!) etc.

A few things that are on the top of my bucket list are:

1. Have one (and possibly more) kid(s). I will consider adopting children, too.
2. Go on a world cruise... yeah, bloody expensive but it's much cheaper than it used to be for 128 days onboard!
3. Fly a plane! (A small one will do it - as long as it's not on flight simulator) 

Cheers! :ranger:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, there a thousands of small things I still want to do - a lot of them personal, and some not printable! 

But Ive always wanted to go over to Canada and take a boat out to sea to watch the whales.....ever since I watched a movie years ago Ive dreamt of visiting New England in the fall (all those beautiful colours on the trees) - but I would only want to do that with my OH...

Ive had some advantages in my life (not financial ones lol) .. and that always compelled me to work with disadvantaged young people which I have done as a paid job - but would love to work as a volunteer overseas for Unicef or Save the Children - even if only for a year.

And it sounds corny and cheesey - but I want to see my 2 children have their own children so I can be a grandma! 

Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> And it sounds corny and cheesey - but I want to see my 2 children have their own children so I can be a grandma!
> 
> Sue x



AAAAAGGGGHHHH, NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I'm dreading that one!! It means, it means... well it means, I'd be old!!! no, I dont want to sit in a rocking chair knitting!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> AAAAAGGGGHHHH, NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I'm dreading that one!! It means, it means... well it means, I'd be old!!! no, I dont want to sit in a rocking chair knitting!!
> 
> Jo xxx


No no no no .... its not about being a grandma and therefore being old ... for me its just one huge thing I hope to achieve before I die! How fantastic to see and touch the results of your own babies babies ?? ...... what an achievement! Im still staggered sometimes when I realise what I helped to create by having my two


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> No no no no .... its not about being a grandma and therefore being old ... for me its just one huge thing I hope to achieve before I die! How fantastic to see and touch the results of your own babies babies ?? ...... what an achievement! Im still staggered sometimes when I realise what I helped to create by having my two



I'm always facinated when I look at my brood that I made em! When I had my first, I was 19 and still a baby myself, but all my kids have turned out to be wonderful, happy and well adjusted, even Chloe (sorry, family joke!!)!!. That almost surprises me that I was capable of doing that????? 

All this wanting to be a career person and do well in life counts for nothing, IMO the most important and satisfiying job ever is bringing up the next generation. being a mum is so important and something to be proud of!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> AAAAAGGGGHHHH, NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I'm dreading that one!! It means, it means... well it means, I'd be old!!! no, I dont want to sit in a rocking chair knitting!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hey!! I taught my grandaughter to do handstands up the wall.  Thats when I used to swim 1/2 a mile on my way to work every morning! Couldn't do it now tho'...lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hey!! I taught my grandaughter to do handstands up the wall.  Thats when I used to swim 1/2 a mile on my way to work every morning! Couldn't do it now tho'...lol.


Thank God for handstands up the wall. They gave me many a happy memory when I was at school.

Anyway back to the list how about some of these

1. Run away for a day and join the circus.
2. Take a trip on the Orient Express.
3. Walk on water.
4. Build a tree fort with all the accessories.
5. Write a letter to everyone whom I love.
6. Visit the North Pole and see Santa's workshop.
7. Name a star.
8. Spend a whole day naked
9. Sleep under the stars
10. Compose a song.

Not all mine but not all bad


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

OK. here goes.

1. Pack up smoking again. (going back on the vaporizer when it comes)!
2. My kids will be happy forever. (A wish really)
3. To live again in Turkey.
4. To sail the world until I'm fed up!
5 Visit Melbourn where I was bought up.
6 To become fit again (that will start when the holiday makers have gone this W/E, in the pool!
7 To loose 3 stone. (Connected to above).
8. To become a great granny. (Only about 5 years off now)
9. Have another go at windsurfing. (Failed miserably before!!!)
10. Have enough clothes in my wardrobe so that I can say "what shall I wear today: rather than "what can I wear today"....lol!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh! Forgot one!!!

11. Win millions in the lottery so I can make sure my kids and friends will be OK and I can do ALL of the above!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Oh! Forgot one!!!
> 
> 11. Win millions in the lottery so I can make sure my kids and friends will be OK!!:cheer2::cheer2:


And then you can buy that yacht and I'll crew for you!!:clap2:

Still thinking of my list.....hmmmm....

xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> And then you can buy that yacht and I'll crew for you!!:clap2:
> 
> Still thinking of my list.....hmmmm....
> 
> xx


Yesssss!! We can have a cook on board so we can stay out of the kitchen:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Chica said:


> OK. here goes.
> 
> 1. Pack up smoking again. (going back on the vaporizer when it comes)!
> 2. My kids will be happy forever. (A wish really)
> ...


Pretty cool list. Maybe the smoking one might be easier than you think.
This is worth a try and does work.
Decide on a day to give up smoking. Let’s say a Thursday. 48 hours before you stop smoking stop taking any form of caffeine and alcohol. That means no tea, no coffee, no chocolate, no cola absolutely no caffeine at all. Within 24 hours your body will be craving the missing caffeine; you will get a headache, the shakes and feel generally pretty awful. During this period carry on smoking as normal. Ok, then when the day comes to give up, stop smoking and start taking caffeine again. Your body won’t notice its missing the nicotine as it is getting back the caffeine it has been craving. Caffeine is a far greater addiction than we realise, but because we all drink tea and coffee etc and take coke with our Bacardi we don’t ever think of it as being addictive and never try going without it. Try it. All you need to do then is to break the habit of reaching for the *** packet. You need to want to give up though but this really does work.
Clinics charge lots of money to help people give up smoking, and a lot of them insist you give up caffeine for 48 hours before, this is the reason


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> Yesssss!! We can have a cook on board so we can stay out of the kitchen:clap2::clap2:


Me, me, me! ............I could do that ........as long as you like beans



Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Me, me, me! ............I could do that ........as long as you like beans
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


OK. Bring a guitar with you and you're on!!! But we must all be on deck for the next couple of hours after dinner :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Chica said:


> OK. Bring a guitar with you and you're on!!! But we must all be on deck for the next couple of hours after dinner :clap2::clap2::clap2:


I´ll bring some drums and do the washing up


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Pretty cool list. Maybe the smoking one might be easier than you think.
> This is worth a try and does work.
> Decide on a day to give up smoking. Let’s say a Thursday. 48 hours before you stop smoking stop taking any form of caffeine and alcohol. That means no tea, no coffee, no chocolate, no cola absolutely no caffeine at all. Within 24 hours your body will be craving the missing caffeine; you will get a headache, the shakes and feel generally pretty awful. During this period carry on smoking as normal. Ok, then when the day comes to give up, stop smoking and start taking caffeine again. Your body won’t notice its missing the nicotine as it is getting back the caffeine it has been craving. Caffeine is a far greater addiction than we realise, but because we all drink tea and coffee etc and take coke with our Bacardi we don’t ever think of it as being addictive and never try going without it. Try it. All you need to do then is to break the habit of reaching for the *** packet. You need to want to give up though but this really does work.
> Clinics charge lots of money to help people give up smoking, and a lot of them insist you give up caffeine for 48 hours before, this is the reason


Hmmmmm!! That's food for thought but it scares the hell out of me. Yes, I think it might work for me once I am back on the vaporizer and want to give that up. I stopped smoking for about 3 months not long ago by using it and then the blooming things stopped working (batteries) so I went back on the **** and feel much worse. This time I have ordered the Rolls Royce of ecigs so shouldn't have the problems that I had before. But yes, seems a good idea. As I said I may give it a go. Thanks for that :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> I´ll bring some drums and do the washing up


Ok you're on :clap2::clap2:. Now all we need is a skipper who can play the mouth organ (no X not that one) so OH can relax and enjoy it. I'll play the spoons!! Any offers??


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hmmmmm!! That's food for thought but it scares the hell out of me. Yes, I think it might work for me once I am back on the vaporizer and want to give that up. I stopped smoking for about 3 months not long ago by using it and then the blooming things stopped working (batteries) so I went back on the **** and feel much worse. This time I have ordered the Rolls Royce of ecigs so shouldn't have the problems that I had before. But yes, seems a good idea. As I said I may give it a go. Thanks for that :clap2::clap2:


OMG! Im a complete addict .... it would as hard for me to give up coffee as it would be to give up my ****! Ive decided that Im just doing to be bad and keep doing both ..... I soothe my conscience by saying they are the only 2 vices I have ....  plus Im sorry to say I enjoy both ..... and if that sounds daft so be it!! but I like it ..... and Im too old to start depriving myself of things I like


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I did have somethings on my bucketlist from being a young girl ... a lot of them I have now done, but one I regret beyong imagination was related to my immaturity and the truama of love 

It was my ambition to see ELO live ... I adored them, I was addicted from a very young age and my friends thought I was mad. After all they werent good looking or cool (not when I was 14 anyway!) but I just thought they were fantastic! Anyway when I was 19 ish my then boyfriend bought me tickets for my Birthday ... YIPPEE ... except we had a row in his car the week before the concert and in a fit of temper (and to show my maturity at the time obviously ) I took the tickets out of my handbag, tore them into little pieces and threw them down the drain at the side of the road!

Who suffered  him ? Of course not! I DID ... and they never toured again after that and I never did get the chance to see them live .... it still makes me sad even today! :eyebrows:

Sue x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> OMG! Im a complete addict .... it would as hard for me to give up coffee as it would be to give up my ****! Ive decided that Im just doing to be bad and keep doing both ..... I soothe my conscience by saying they are the only 2 vices I have ....  plus Im sorry to say I enjoy both ..... and if that sounds daft so be it!! but I like it ..... and Im too old to start depriving myself of things I like


Give up coffee & ****??? That's two of my four main food groups



Doggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

No I enjoy smoking, plus if I gave up my voice might go all high and strange. Coffe is needed to hold brandy so no I dont want to give up but if you do follow the above


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Give up coffee & ****??? That's two of my four main food groups
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Whats the last one??? We have coffee, **** and beans so far!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

BUGS said:


> No I enjoy smoking, plus if I gave up my voice might go all high and strange. Coffe is needed to hold brandy so no I dont want to give up but if you do follow the above


Wisdom indeed:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> Whats the last one??? We have coffee, **** and beans so far!


oops, forgot about the beans, ok then five main food groups ........ the other two are ale & sex



Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> oops, forgot about the beans, ok then five main food groups ........ the other two are ale & sex
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


 I thought that "s" word might come into play somewhere along the line!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> I thought that "s" word might come into play somewhere along the line!


Sounds like we expats all have a lot in common  apart from the beans of course!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Missed another one!!

12: Eye correction surgery.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

jojo said:


> AAAAAGGGGHHHH, NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I'm dreading that one!! It means, it means... well it means, I'd be old!!! no, I dont want to sit in a rocking chair knitting!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well Jojo you are in fact older than me and i am grandma to a beautiful 4 year old granddaughter and it doesn't mean I'm past anything, just have more fantastic experiences and people in my life to share them with. I can't knit and don't have a rocking chair. Last weekend I spent the day at the aquapark going down the chutes with my girls and having a wonderful time. Being a young grandma has great advantages.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> Well Jojo you are in fact older than me and i am grandma to a beautiful 4 year old granddaughter and it doesn't mean I'm past anything, just have more fantastic experiences and people in my life to share them with. I can't knit and don't have a rocking chair. Last weekend I spent the day at the aquapark going down the chutes with my girls and having a wonderful time. Being a young grandma has great advantages.


Hhhhmm!! I'm still not happy about the idea at all. To me it seems yet another landmark of ones age! 

Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Now ladies just grow old disgracefully! Dont go peacefully, go kicking and screaming and partying and loving. And Remember


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Now ladies just grow old disgracefully! Dont go peacefully, go kicking and screaming and partying and loving. And Remember


"Inside every older person is a younger person - wondering what the hell happened."

"I refuse to think of them as chin hairs. I think of them as stray eyebrows."

"Whoever thought up the word " Mammogram " Every time I hear it, I think I'm supposed to put my breast in an envelope and send it to someone." 

"My second favorite household chore is ironing. My first being hitting my head on the top bunk bed until I faint."

"A man's got to do what a man's got to do. A woman must do what he can't."

"I try to take one day at a time, but sometimes several days attack me at once." 

"If you can't be a good example, then you'll just have to be a horrible warning."

"Every time I close the door on reality it comes in through the windows." 

“Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional”


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Now ladies just grow old disgracefully! Dont go peacefully, go kicking and screaming and partying and loving. And Remember


I fully intend to do just that !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hmmmmm!! That's food for thought but it scares the hell out of me. Yes, I think it might work for me once I am back on the vaporizer and want to give that up. I stopped smoking for about 3 months not long ago by using it and then the blooming things stopped working (batteries) so I went back on the **** and feel much worse. This time I have ordered the Rolls Royce of ecigs so shouldn't have the problems that I had before. But yes, seems a good idea. As I said I may give it a go. Thanks for that :clap2::clap2:


I can't believe how many of you on here smoke!! You could bypass the forum and communicate by smoke signals alone!!
I gave up smoking about 8,9,10 years ago by doing a coffee tea thing, but it was the other way round for me. I found that I would say "I'm just going for a coffee" by which I really meant "I'm just going for a smoke" I gave up coffee and then I gave up smoking!
That should give all of you smokers and coffee addicts a heart attack, but it was the answer for me!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't believe how many of you on here smoke!! You could bypass the forum and communicate by smoke signals alone!!
> I gave up smoking about 8,9,10 years ago by doing a coffee tea thing, but it was the other way round for me. I found that I would say "I'm just going for a coffee" by which I really meant "I'm just going for a smoke" I gave up coffee and then I gave up smoking!
> That should give all of you smokers and coffee addicts a heart attack, but it was the answer for me!!!


Smoke rings...lol.

Well, Monday is D day. I have a couple of ecigs (cheap chinese ones) that do still work but are a pain to keep charging the battries and I have my ejuice with the nicotine in so that can start me off until the really good one comes! The funny thing I don't feel hungry when I vape so the weight comes off automatically and with the help of swimming (build up to 1/2 a mile a day)I shall become lythe and fit in no time.  I'm not going to drink tea or coffee as from 6pm today for a few days. Not going to be easy. :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Chica said:


> Smoke rings...lol.
> 
> Well, Monday is D day. I have a couple of ecigs (cheap chinese ones) that do still work but are a pain to keep charging the battries and I have my ejuice with the nicotine in so that can start me off until the really good one comes! The funny thing I don't feel hungry when I vape so the weight comes off automatically and with the help of swimming (build up to 1/2 a mile a day)I shall become lythe and fit in no time.  I'm not going to drink tea or coffee as from 6pm today for a few days. Not going to be easy. :smokin:


That is excellent. Remember no caffeine at all from 6PM today and don´t be tempted to cheatno matter how bad it feels. We will all be here on the forum for support. Good luck


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> That is excellent. Remember no caffeine at all from 6PM today and don´t be tempted to cheatno matter how bad it feels. We will all be here on the forum for support. Good luck


Thanks bugs. The last time I gave up Jo and Tally were very bad!! they told me they were just lighting up and things...the pair of em together!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Now ladies just grow old disgracefully! Dont go peacefully, go kicking and screaming and partying and loving. And Remember



Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out and loudly proclaiming, 'Wow what a ride!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Smoke rings...lol.
> 
> Well, Monday is D day. I have a couple of ecigs (cheap chinese ones) that do still work but are a pain to keep charging the battries and I have my ejuice with the nicotine in so that can start me off until the really good one comes! The funny thing I don't feel hungry when I vape so the weight comes off automatically and with the help of swimming (build up to 1/2 a mile a day)I shall become lythe and fit in no time.  I'm not going to drink tea or coffee as from 6pm today for a few days. Not going to be easy. :smokin:


Go for it Chica!!!

Apart from the obvious effects like health, money, becoming "lythe and fit" (!!) think about the benefits for those around you. No smokey, yukky breath, stained teeth, reeking clothes. Get the picture??

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

jojo said:


> Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out and loudly proclaiming, 'Wow what a ride!
> 
> Jo xxx


Think I’m having a week of skidding broadside. Tuesday night a paella night which ended at 4 in the morning, then no sleep and left for the Tomatina Wednesday morning, Wed night BBQ for all of us smothered in tomatoes and a couple of other friends. Thursday Worked all day on the boat, Thursday night BBQ, Friday out on the boat to "test" it. Friday night drinking in our local till "cough O’clock" This morning cleaning the boat. This afternoon tuning the engine on the boat and general tinkering. Tonight BBQ and Pyjama party at the local bar. Sunday morning sorting out my music equipment. Sunday afternoon, driving to our friends in the mountains, Sunday evening BBQ and party with me doing the music, Monday the water fight at Hondon de Las Frailes followed by BBQ and a Karaoke night into Tuesday. Wednesday nothing planned but who knows.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out and loudly proclaiming, 'Wow what a ride!
> 
> Jo xxx


LOL!! Good quote Jo - you're a bit of an Ab Fab Patsy aren't you!!:eyebrows: Bottle of bolly...!!


Chica - won't wind you up again this time - promise! We'll all be behind you!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Smoke rings...lol.
> 
> Well, Monday is D day. I have a couple of ecigs (cheap chinese ones) that do still work but are a pain to keep charging the battries and I have my ejuice with the nicotine in so that can start me off until the really good one comes! The funny thing I don't feel hungry when I vape so the weight comes off automatically and with the help of swimming (build up to 1/2 a mile a day)I shall become lythe and fit in no time.  I'm not going to drink tea or coffee as from 6pm today for a few days. Not going to be easy. :smokin:


chica good stuff i to have made monday my day to stop. im pushing 50 a day and it is going to be soooooooooooo hard but im going to try my best. lets keep a watch on how each other is doing etc. AND BOTH BE HONEST 
just got back had a great time catch u lataz


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> chica good stuff i to have made monday my day to stop. im pushing 50 a day and it is going to be soooooooooooo hard but im going to try my best. lets keep a watch on how each other is doing etc. AND BOTH BE HONEST
> just got back had a great time catch u lataz


hey jk that's bril news!!! as you say it aint gonna be easy!!!!!! It's great to have someone else to suffer with ..lol. If you do really struggle maybe you could try a personal vaporizer too. It's the only way I have managed to stop before but even better if you can do it without any aid...the hardest but the best way!!

Glad you had a great time:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> hey jk that's bril news!!! as you say it aint gonna be easy!!!!!! It's great to have someone else to suffer with ..lol. If you do really struggle maybe you could try a personal vaporizer too. It's the only way I have managed to stop before but even better if you can do it without any aid...the hardest but the best way!!
> 
> Glad you had a great time:clap2::clap2:


Good luck to both of you. I gave up about 9 years ago now and dont regret it for a moment. It isnt easy, I tried all sorts of things. Allen Carr's book was good support but it didnt stop me, I wasnt very good at cold turkey and I ended up giving up by using Zyban tablets. They dont contain nicotine or anything and you continue smoking for the first few weeks when you take them. They were good as they enhance your mood so you dont feel you are missing anything. I got them on prescription and to get them I had to sign up with a stop smoking support group, and that helped having other people stopping with me.
But the book or the video might help you while you do it. Or some early spring cleaning!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Good luck to both of you. I gave up about 9 years ago now and dont regret it for a moment. It isnt easy, I tried all sorts of things. Allen Carr's book was good support but it didnt stop me, I wasnt very good at cold turkey and I ended up giving up by using Zyban tablets. They dont contain nicotine or anything and you continue smoking for the first few weeks when you take them. They were good as they enhance your mood so you dont feel you are missing anything. I got them on prescription and to get them I had to sign up with a stop smoking support group, and that helped having other people stopping with me.
> But the book or the video might help you while you do it. Or some early spring cleaning!


Thanks Caz!! I too have tried all methods. The vapy thing has been the best for me but even tho' it fel like doing all the thinks like with a ciggy: vapor instead of smoke; drawing on it like a ciggy; nicotene delivery; throat hit (omg I'm sounding like an advert for them), I still craved a ***!!! So, it's all the other gunge we crave. 
Anyway, thanks for your support. :clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Chica - won't wind you up again this time - promise! We'll all be behind you!!


Tnx Tally. i enjoyed the wind-up really. I've done it once and I'm gonna do it again.:cheer2:


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

*whats on your bucket list*

1. To marry my kind loving partner paul.
2.win the lottery and sucure our childrens and grandchildrens future. 
3.do a round the world trip
4.learn to drive.
5.Have a horse again.
6.Give up smoking tried 3 times failed,very good luck to all those that are just about to.:clap2::
can t think of anything else at present.Reading through this thread has been intresresting there has been some lovely thoughts,as for having grandchildren i have two[i m 48]i was only thinking the other day 2years time i ll be 50 but i don t feel it. so take heart those out there still waiting for offspring to fly the nest and have offspring of their own its really not that scarey.IT S lovely watching grandkids grow my eldest is starting infant school next week,he looks so sweet in his uniform.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

paul.I.O.W said:


> 1. To marry my kind loving partner paul.
> 2.win the lottery and sucure our childrens and grandchildrens future.
> 3.do a round the world trip
> 4.learn to drive.
> ...


Well I will be joining you on the learn to drive one, since I have never got round to it yet either. Though its not really something i really want to do, more of a "I know I have to do it one day" thing.
The Bucket List is a great idea for a thread BTW and has really inspired me, so thanks... BUGs, was it?
So far I would also add:
1. Learn to bellydance, tango and do African dance (did a little bit before).
2. Go back to studying (what I dont know I havent decided yet.).
3. Visit Colombia, Peru and Brazil. (son is going to visit first one before me as is going at Christmas )
4. Do some kind of volunteer work with street children in one of the above countries.
5. Raise my son to be happy and well-adjusted (actually this is really no. 1)
6. become totally fluent in Spanish to proficiency level (and this should be no.2 lol)
7. Yes I also want to become a grandmother (although not for a very long time - at least 20 years!)
8. Go jetskiing again.
9. Do some kind of course in photography.
10. Get some well paid freelance writing work. Actually, now I come to it, get any kind of well paid work! lol 
11. Try horseriding (again son going to beat me to it - he has his first lesson on Friday!)
12. DJ for a party.

And, generally speaking, try to make a positive difference in my environment.

Caz.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Go for it Chica!!!
> 
> Apart from the obvious effects like health, money, becoming "lythe and fit" (!!) think about the benefits for those around you. No smokey, yukky breath, stained teeth, reeking clothes. Get the picture??
> 
> Good luck!


Of course I wish Chica all the very best in her efforts to stop smoking  and will be as supportive as I can be ...... but I have to make it clear here that I aint got stained teeth or reeking clothes .... and even though Im now 47 still think Im pretty lythe and fit !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Of course I wish Chica all the very best in her efforts to stop smoking  and will be as supportive as I can be ...... but I have to make it clear here that I aint got stained teeth or reeking clothes .... and even though Im now 47 still think Im pretty lythe and fit !



Having met you Sue, I'd agree with that! Also I dont have stained teeth, reek of **** and I'm lythe and fit too and I'm 45, well most of the time !!!


Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Having met you Sue, I'd agree with that! Also I dont have stained teeth, reek of **** and I'm lythe and fit too and I'm 45, well most of the time !!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Whilst I'm pretty sure you don't have stained teeth I have to tell you the smell of cigarettes is very strong to a non smoker in a room, on clothes and worse on breath. Sorry ladies, but it's the truth...


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

great list caz.Both of us are learning spanish at present paul is better than myself.Horse riding is great you must try it,and it s something you could share with your son.Iv thought of doing photography i will look into this when we are settled in spain 

best wishes
vanessa.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Chica said:


> hey jk that's bril news!!! as you say it aint gonna be easy!!!!!! It's great to have someone else to suffer with ..lol. If you do really struggle maybe you could try a personal vaporizer too. It's the only way I have managed to stop before but even better if you can do it without any aid...the hardest but the best way!!
> 
> Glad you had a great time:clap2::clap2:


So come on, how are you getting on?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> So come on, how are you getting on?


Hi Bugs. Still haven't had one and not going to so three days without. Got my new vapy thing the other day and it's bril. My asthma is getting a little better already... don't use the inhalers so much. :clap2::clap2:
Haven't heard from JK yet?! I think he's not managed it??


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi Bugs. Still haven't had one and not going to so three days without. Got my new vapy thing the other day and it's bril. My asthma is getting a little better already... don't use the inhalers so much. :clap2::clap2:
> Haven't heard from JK yet?! I think he's not managed it??


Excellent stuff, well done.

Are you missing it or is it a little easier than you thought?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Excellent stuff, well done.
> 
> Are you missing it or is it a little easier than you thought?


So far it's been easier than the last time, in fact very easy but I am expecting it to get worse around the 6th day. I couldn't have done it without my aid tho'!! Cold turkey frightens the life out of me. Mood's not been too bad either 

Thanks for your interest,


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

I was away this weekend at a water fight in Hindon de lAs frailes and while there told some friends about you giving up and it encouraged a couple of them to give it a go. Will be interesting to see if they manage it too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, doesnt Bugs new badge look very posh!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hey, doesnt Bugs new badge look very posh!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Goes with my bug


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Goes with my bug


Youre just showing it off now Bugs !!!  It suits you !


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> So far it's been easier than the last time, in fact very easy but I am expecting it to get worse around the 6th day. I couldn't have done it without my aid tho'!! Cold turkey frightens the life out of me. Mood's not been too bad either
> 
> Thanks for your interest,


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Well done Chica!  Sue xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Chica said:


> So far it's been easier than the last time, in fact very easy but I am expecting it to get worse around the 6th day. I couldn't have done it without my aid tho'!! Cold turkey frightens the life out of me. Mood's not been too bad either
> 
> Thanks for your interest,


Did you try the stop caffeine way or was that a little too much? 

Keep smiling


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hahahaha...I like the thumbnails!!

Thanks Sue. xx

Bugs, the caffiene way was too much to contemplate in the end If your freinds have problems maybe they should try one of my aids?! If anybody wants a link to them just let me know. (personal vaporizer, that is)


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hahahaha...I like the thumbnails!!
> 
> Thanks Sue. xx
> 
> Bugs, the caffiene way was too much to contemplate in the end If your freinds have problems maybe they should try one of my aids?! If anybody wants a link to them just let me know. (personal vaporizer, that is)


One of them has got one of the vaporizer things and he seems to like it. This one glows like a real ciggy but you inhale and blow vapour instead of smoke. Scared the life out of my by going to stub the "hot" end out on my arm. Anyway keep it up :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hahahaha...I like the thumbnails!!
> 
> Thanks Sue. xx
> 
> Bugs, the caffiene way was too much to contemplate in the end If your freinds have problems maybe they should try one of my aids?! If anybody wants a link to them just let me know. (personal vaporizer, that is)


So anyway, how are you doing with the not smoking?


----------

